# Help fixing a constant "Digital" ticking sound throughout speakers



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

In need of some help with my stereo setup. I am getting this "digital" like ticking or popping sound coming from all my speakers. It is very consistent and makes like a tick every 10 seconds. It is not alternator whine as volume doesn't make the ticking sound louder. When playing music, it is inaudible.

My setup is the following:
BMW Head Unit --> Mobridge DA3 via MOST --> Mosconi 8to12 Aerospace via TOSLINK from Mobridge --> Pair of Mcintosh MCC404.

I recently just added the Mosconi unit to the setup. Prior to this, I had the Mobridge DA3 --> RCA out to the Mcintosh MCC404. No ticking sound at all. 

I do not know if it is coming from the Mobridge unit from TOSLINK or if it's something with the Mosconi DSP. Can someone help me diagnose this? I've read that the Mobridge DA3 can have issues with noise and a software update/reset can fix the problem. I've done this but still get the ticking sound. THANKS ALL!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

If you disconnect the RCA input from the DA3 to the 8to12 and just listen to silence, is the clicking there?


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Currently, there are no RCA input from DA3 to the 8to12. 

8to12 connected via TOSLINK from the DA3. I will try unplugging the TOSLINK to see if the sound persists. 

It seems like I've tried a bit of everything but can't remember anything off the top of my head. Just none of the things I've tried worked.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

tranv9565 said:


> Currently, there are no RCA input from DA3 to the 8to12.
> 
> 8to12 connected via TOSLINK from the DA3. I will try unplugging the TOSLINK to see if the sound persists.
> 
> It seems like I've tried a bit of everything but can't remember anything off the top of my head. Just none of the things I've tried worked.


Give it a shot with no input connected, and no audio playing through the system. if you can hear the clicking, please tell me which RCA output is making the clicking noise. You should be able to tell based on which speaker is clicking.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

tranv9565 said:


> In need of some help with my stereo setup. I am getting this "digital" like ticking or popping sound coming from all my speakers. It is very consistent and makes like a tick every 10 seconds. It is not alternator whine as volume doesn't make the ticking sound louder. When playing music, it is inaudible.
> 
> My setup is the following:
> BMW Head Unit --> Mobridge DA3 via MOST --> Mosconi 8to12 Aerospace via TOSLINK from Mobridge --> Pair of Mcintosh MCC404.
> ...


I know this exact 'ticking' sound you're speaking of... I had it, a number of years ago, on my old Audi S4. 
I was running a mObridge DA1 via Toslink, into a Mosconi 6to8. 
Leave it with me for a bit, to think about how I resolved it (I did resolve the issue).
When I get home later, I'll look through my old emails to Julian @ mObridge. The solution may be in one of our correspondence.
Off the top of my head; I think it was a firmware update, to either the mObridge or the Mosconi.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> I know this exact 'ticking' sound you're speaking of... I had it, a number of years ago, on my old Audi S4.
> I was running a mObridge DA1 via Toslink, into a Mosconi 6to8.
> Leave it with me for a bit, to think about how I resolved it (I did resolve the issue).
> When I get home later, I'll look through my old emails to Julian @ mObridge. The solution may be in one of our correspondence.
> Off the top of my head; I think it was a firmware update, to either the mObridge or the Mosconi.


If you can find that email, that'd be much appreciated!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry, I just looked thorugh all my old emails, and I must've deleted it.

I'm 99% sure the issue was resolved with a software update to either the Mosconi DSP or the mObridge. Do you have current software / firmware updates on both units?

I would even recommend re-installing the firmware update on the mObridge.
The reason I say this, is because; I had another issue with it, where there was a different sound coming through the tweeters (not the ticking), and it was resolved by re-installing the updated firmware.

I'm not sure if there is an issue with mObridge and Mosconi (not playing nice together). I did have a few issues that needed to be resolved, when I had this combo.
The Aerospace is a fabulous DSP, and I hope you can get it working 100%. But it was these 'glitchy' issues I had prior, that made me switch to a Helix DSP. No problems since...


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is a video of the sound I'm getting. This is with all the volume turned down. Noise doesn't get any louder with increase in volume. It's just an annoying sound when car is quiet.

https://youtu.be/8IS-txijLC4

As far as I can tell, sound is coming from all speakers. The mosconi and the DA3 has the latest firmware.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

So I just unplugged the TOSLINK from my Mobridge unit to the Mosconi DSP. 

The ticking sound is still there. So it must be something from the Mosconi DSP I believe.

Again, the ticking sound is coming from all my speakers. I run active tweeters, mids midbass and subwoofer.

I can definitely confirm that that sound is coming from the mids and tweeters. The midbass in my BMW is under my seat so it's hard to listen to it there.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

So now I'm able to diagnose the issue. It lies in the Mosconi DSP. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or if I received a defective unit.

This Mosconi DSP has been a nightmare for me to say the least. I initially needed a reflash of the firmware as my computer could not detect the unit. Thankfully Jacob at Orca helped me out with that. The reflash was to firmware 1.4. 

I now updated to 1.5 as the software had told me to do so.

I was able to resolve the ticking sound by "power cycling" the DSP by removing either the ground or 12V cable and literally just plugging it back in. The ticking sound disappeared. But when I turn off the car and turn it back on, the tick comes right back. I'd unplug the 12V to the DSP and plug it back in, voila ticking disappears.

I can't just keep unplugging the DSP. Do I have a defective unit or is there a new firmware I can get? 

Someone please help. I will try and call someone from Orca this week but this has been driving me nuts for a week now. At this point I'm really not sure if I would ever purchase a mosconi item again... Spent quite a bit of coin with all their accessories such as remote, Bluetooth module, etc and have had nothing but headaches. 



cobb2819 said:


> tranv9565 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently, there are no RCA input from DA3 to the 8to12.
> ...


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Seems pretty unlikely it's a hardware problem.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Where is the dsp getting its power from. Could be something in your cars electrical causing it.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

The power is coming straight from the battery. I've tried changing ground locations as well.

I've tried tapping 12 V straight from my Amps like a daisy chain. No sound when I unplug the DSP and plug it right back in. As soon as I restart the car, the ticking comes right back and I'd have to unplug the 12v to DSP and plug if back in again



Hammer1 said:


> Where is the dsp getting its power from. Could be something in your cars electrical causing it.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you get the noise if you turn key to ACC and not start the car.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes I do. I'll get the sound even if I mute my stereo. 



Hammer1 said:


> Do you get the noise if you turn key to ACC and not start the car.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you tried unplugging the outputs of the DSP to see if it is not the amps making the noise.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Yep,
I've unplugged the RCA outputs of DSP, when there's no output, no ticking sound.

I've completely unplugged the Mosconi DSP and used my Mobridge DA3 output to amps with nothing else changed, I get absolutely no output tick or noise with the DA3 alone.

Putting the Mosconi back into the system gets the ticking sound. Does anyone know how I can potentially do a hard reset on the Mosconi? Like drain it's memory completely or even downgrade to firmware 1.4? Maybe some kind of hard reset can fix the issue. I've been spending hours on this thing and at this point I'm ready to move on with a Helix DSP as another member had mentioned here.


----------

